# Finding Job in Texas



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok, My wife is taking some culinary classes and has a career goal of becoming a sous chef. I am wondering a good starting place and if any one has any good resources for finding jobs in the dallas, area(closer to Plano if possible.)


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello,

Just wondering....what do you mean exactly when you say "a good starting place"? Do you mean getting an entry level position? Going to school?

As for resources.....try checking out the "Students doing research please read" thread at the top of the Culinary students forum page. Im sure I listed some resources for finding jobs anywhere in the US somewhere in that post.  For now try this one: www.monster.com

Good Luck,

Jodi

PS,

If your wife is taking culinary classes already......I believe she has already found a pretty good starting place.


----------



## chef on the go (Aug 23, 2002)

I live in teh Dallas area, and there are a ton of great restaurants here. She'll have no problem finding a job, that's for sure. Just have her go in and talk to the chef at any given place, and she'll probably land a job.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## rickh (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks to both of you for the replys.


----------

